# My 1st GO pro Video.



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Extazy said:


> All comments welcome!
> 
> Ps. If someone know how not to lose quality when uploading to youtube let me know


dope what mountain was this?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Extazy said:


> *Ps. If someone know how not to lose quality when uploading to youtube let me know*


Post to Vimeo!  



-edit-
The only real critique I have to offer is to get (…or make) yourself a GoPole! The helmet POV stuff gets boring pretty quick. It's ok mixed in with footage from some more dynamic angles, but doesn't really hold up as a full edit!

Awesome looking conditions tho! Wish I coulda ridden some of that this season!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

shredaddiction said:


> Extazy said:
> 
> 
> > All comments welcome!
> ...


Jay peak in Vermont)

This was last sunday)


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I only get "an error occurred. Please try again later"


Edit: Nevermind, it works fine from my laptop. Just didn't work on the ipad.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Extazy said:


> Jay peak in Vermont)
> 
> This was last sunday)


wow ive been wanting to check that place out. i wonder when the season ends.

what did you edit the vid with?

heres a vid of my first video i ever made using premiere pro cs6. it was from my trip to utah 3 weeks ago. i didnt lose too much quality if you watch it in 720 or 1080

https://youtu.be/cY-Pl6oOddo


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Post to Vimeo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it really better on Vimeo?
I was thinking to get pole just hesitating a bit. They all so big that you have to carry a backpack seems like.


shredaddiction said:


> wow ive been wanting to check that place out. i wonder when the season ends.
> 
> what did you edit the vid with?
> 
> ...


I used Go pro studio

Cool vid!


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Extazy said:


> Is it really better on Vimeo?
> I was thinking to get pole just hesitating a bit. They all so big that you have to carry a backpack seems like.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i couldve spent more time on it to render a better vid but it was a quickie since ive been so busy with work. theres a lot of footage left out.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought it was pretty good. It's nice to see such good snow back east..

but most importantly, what's the story behind the "_protect your lazy ass_" sticker ???


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Extazy said:


> Is it really better on Vimeo?...



I haven't posted anything there yet. Not even 100% sure it's a free service but,..! All you have to do is go and look at the quality of most the vids there. Now compare those to your average YT upload!!

Besides,.. BA swears they're better quality! :lol:

There are a few retractable poles that supposedly fold up small enough to fit in a cargo pocket. But I'm cheap,  so I just asked the local hills lost & found it they had any old ski poles! I made a couple of GoPoles from those!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

deagol said:


> I thought it was pretty good. It's nice to see such good snow back east..
> 
> but most importantly, what's the story behind the "_protect your lazy ass_" sticker ???


That was just last Sunday 

If you noticed I have a monkey sticker on the nose. It's from Sun Bum. One of my girl friends noticed and when she found out it was from Sun Bum she told me she had that lazy ass sticker but she was too shy to stick it, so she gave it to me 


chomps1211 said:


> I haven't posted anything there yet. Not even 100% sure it's a free service but,..! All you have to do is go and look at the quality of most the vids there. Now compare those to your average YT upload!!
> 
> Besides,.. BA swears they're better quality! :lol:
> 
> There are a few retractable poles that supposedly fold up small enough to fit in a cargo pocket. But I'm cheap,  so I just asked the local hills lost & found it they had any old ski poles! I made a couple of GoPoles from those!


Hmmm interesting, and they are probably super light? That's a good idea.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Definitely get a go pole. I have gotten some of my favorite clips and screen grabs from using it. Helmet views are usually too shakey and all I see is scenary which gets boring fast. However, stick with the helmet for trees  I already wear a backpack so that wasn't an issue for me. 

I have a telescoping pole that was previously used for washing an RV. Just took the brush off the end and put a bicycle mount on it. Add some electrical tape for grip and bam! Do it yourself go pole.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The first run is right under the lift on stateside? hahha I was there on Sunday too, such a good day.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Man, I miss snowboarding.
That tree part looks very fun. Not too fast, not too dense.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> The first run is right under the lift on stateside? hahha I was there on Sunday too, such a good day.


It was such a cold day. I though i was prepared for everything, but that day I was done by 1 pm. THank god they have waterpark and hot tubs.

Even that run I wanted to bomb it but my body was so cold and stiff that I just couldnt even turn that fast.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, it was cold but I knew that already so i was prepared for it. Sat was much warmer though.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

I paid $15 for xshot stick, it's good but breaks easily. The shots with stick are much better. By the way, you have to take care of snow/water on your lens. This can ruin the footage.

About vimeo, it allows you one HD video per week (free edition).

I really enjoy filming but its a pain edit them thats the only reason that I don't make it that often. This was my first video, ending my first season (2013-2014), first time in Killington.

https://vimeo.com/87145830


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh you guys want high quality?






Watch in 2160p 4K lol :eyetwitch2:

Guy has two snowboard vids...he's actually a skier it seems but all his friends are on snowboards. Anyway the videos can speak for themselves!

edit: Here's the other one, which is actually more epic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdgMheIJDBk


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Oh you guys want high quality?


On my pc my 1080 video looks much better than on youtube. I can record like that too since I have go pro 4 black, it's just youtube really lower quality


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

*Amazing*



Sons of Thunder said:


> Oh you guys want high quality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really impressive!! 
The point is not only the 4k, but the accessories used to capture. On video details you can find that he is using a Feiyu G3 Handheld Stabilizer (2-Axis) which is around $230 and you can see the difference it makes! Its so smooth! The video quality is perfect even when you watch on 480p. Try to change the settings on youtube, the image still amazing!

I didn't like the accelerator effect, looks like almost the full video was accelerated and not reflects the real speed of the video.


----------

